# TV with Low Input lag



## Dorianime

Hey So I'm Thinking Of getting Something that works as a TV and occasionally a Monitor. I'm Mainly just gonna Dedicate it for my Consoles. and Since I got So used to Using a monitor, well i cannot play on a TV for dear life.

I am Looking for 1080, Minimum input lag, Size 32+ and Prices i'll decide later.

I've been Looking at some 120Hz but I hear some of them only Double the signal, How Do I know the Real 120Hz from the fakes?


----------



## Khmor

As far as i know if you want a tv with no input lag you should go with a plasma, and you wont have to worry about 120hz eighter.


----------



## Dorianime

So Plasma's Don't have issues with Input lag?


----------



## Khmor

No, it's actually less than 1ms, so they are perfect for gaming. They usually also have much richer color and darker black.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khmor;15469921*
> No, it's actually less than 1ms, so they are perfect for gaming. They usually also have much richer color and darker black.


Until it greys.


----------



## Jakain

If I remember right, DLP TV's also are excellent when it comes to response times although only Mitsubishi makes them nowadays.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;15469965*
> Until it greys.


How long does it take for that to happen?

I mean For me the Life span of a TV is around 6 years, that's when I decide it's old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakain;15469992*
> If I remember right, DLP TV's also are excellent when it comes to response times although only Mitsubishi makes them nowadays.


Yea I know DLPs are good, but I want something i can mount on the wall


----------



## andrews2547

Look at my sigrig







It's 60Hz though but at least its IPS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khmor;15469921*
> No, it's actually less than 1ms, so they are perfect for gaming. They usually also have much richer color and darker black.


And they don't work very well in bright light.

EDIT: I think the response time for my TV is 5ms which is pretty standard for LCDs


----------



## Cyph3r

Guys we're not on about response time, We're on about input lag....


----------



## McMogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15479518*
> EDIT: I think the response time for my TV is 5ms which is pretty standard for LCDs


I also run an LG HDTV for a monitor, it works great, I use it for games, and it's hella practical, it also has 2/3 HDMI ports (I forget) for consoles.

Just wondering - Andrews2547, what resolution do you run?


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15479518*
> Look at my sigrig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 60Hz though but at least its IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't work very well in bright light.
> 
> EDIT: I think the response time for my TV is 5ms which is pretty standard for LCDs


PLasmas don't work well in bright light? that I need to hear why, I' know some one with a plasma and it works fine in high lighting.

Unless you are talking about glare? All TV's i know get glare. which is why I close the blinds to watch my Current TV.

5 MS isn't going to kill me, That's the Response on mine :]

Edit: but response time Differs from input lag doesn't it?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Using a 50" Samsung Plasma here. Works absolutely GREAT, and using HDMI, I can get 120Hz, so I can do 3D just fine if I wanted.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15479605*
> Using a 50" Samsung Plasma here. Works absolutely GREAT, and using HDMI, I can get 120Hz, so I can do 3D just fine if I wanted.


which one is it?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;15479639*
> which one is it?


I'm not sure honestly. It was made February of this year though, that's about the best I know. The model number is written too small on the back of it, I can't read it.

It's 50", 1080p, "240Hz" (supposedly), 3D Blu Ray Ready, with tons of features. And it does work in 120Hz via digital signal from my PC.


----------



## andrews2547

I thought this would be appropriate to help you choose between LCD and Plasma

LCD Pros

Cheaper than plasma

Good for any size between 10" to 46"

Some of them have IPS so they have a high viewing angle

Runs cooler and uses less power

Lighter than Plasma (Makes it easier to wall mount it)

Good in bright lights
LCD Cons

Some LCDs can ghost (I have never experienced this before though and I don't think it's that common these days)

The highest Hz is 120Hz (That I know of)

Response time is slower than plasma

Cheap LCDs (Non IPS) don't have a very good viewing angle
Plasma pros

Extremely high viewing angle
Quick response times (less than 1ms)
Plasma TVs can get as big as 110" (That I know of)
Good colours
Superior blacks
They go up to 600Hz (That I know of)
Plasma cons

Can't get them smaller than 46"
Can get burn in (almost non-existent these days)
Suffer altitude sickness
Use a lot of power
Heavy (some have been known to crack when wall mounted due to the weight)
Thicker than LCD


----------



## pioneerisloud

Ghosting on cheaper LCD panels is actually pretty common. My Dynex 32" has REALLY bad ghosting, even just viewing TV shows over cable. It's actually bad enough to give me a headache after a couple hours.

Even new plasma's will still suffer burn in (mine does), but it goes away rather quickly. Just try not to keep a static image for TOO long on a plasma.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;15479604*
> PLasmas don't work well in bright light? that I need to hear why, I' know some one with a plasma and it works fine in high lighting.
> 
> Unless you are talking about glare? All TV's i know get glare. which is why I close the blinds to watch my Current TV.


My LCD doesn't get glare unless it's on the surface of the sun or it's dusty lol

Each pixel in a plasma TV is like a light bulb. In bright light it wouldn't work as well. it would be the same if someone tried to brighten day light with a candle. But you can close your blinds to fix that







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMogg;15479591*
> Just wondering - Andrews2547, what resolution do you run?


It depends on what my stupid onboard graphics can handle lol. For normal everyday uses like I am doing right now (Surfing the internet, watching Blu-Rays, basic picture editing, college work) then 1920x1080. For gaming anywhere from 480x720 to 1920x1080









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15479781*
> Even new plasma's will still suffer burn in (mine does), but it goes away rather quickly. Just try not to keep a static image for TOO long on a plasma.










Burn in is where the image is literally burnt into the screen and it would be there forever. I read plasmas do ghost some times. What you are experiencing is ghosting.


----------



## bojinglebells

some poor information in here:

1. if you want a true 120Hz you need to get a TV that is 3D ready with 120Hz time-sequential over HDMI 1.4: http://www.3dmovielist.com/3dhdtvs.html (although this doesn't guarantee you'll get motion interpolation if you want that feature as well)

2. all HDTVs have some degree of input lag relative to fast CRTs or the fastest LCD computer monitors, Panasonics are some of the fastest you can get and they're somewhere in the 15-25ms range which is only about average if not poor for a desktop gaming-grade monitor.

3. pixel response times and input response times are two very different things, one is the response time of the pixel changing from one state to the next: this is where Plasmas will destroy LCDs as they are far below 1ms which is what makes plasmas vastly superior when it comes to motion clarity.

On the flip side there is input lag, which is the delay you get from inputting a command (say to a video game) to when you see that command executed on the screen. For most console games this isn't going to matter as much, because they're friggin console games, ie casual relative to PC, but for faster action oriented games where fast twitch responses are required it can make a huge difference. Just about all TVs will have some degree of input lag, and the more processing features employed to artificially boost image quality will increase that input lag, so make sure you get a TV with a game mode that will shut most of that off.

My recommendation:

If you're just using the TV for gaming, get a plasma, you simply cannot beat it for motion clarity, and as I mentioned earlier they Panasonic's are also amongst the best of any TVs when it comes to input lag

However, if you're going to be doing a lot of desktop work on it as well, an LED LCD might be the better option primarily for reasons of power consumption. Screen burn-in on plasmas isn't as big of a deal as it was in the past, but if you're working in a desktop environment for hours a day that also might become an issue.

I also wouldn't worry about 120Hz for a TV unless you're going to do some PC gaming on it and/or want to get some 3D action going (either through movie or 3D gaming), 120Hz is utterly useless for consoles as they will only ever put out up to 60Hz, and 120Hz motion interpolation will only lead to massive input lag and/or image artifacts - that is if it will work at all.

You also may end up wanting to consider even a 720p set. The 720p Pansonic plasmas are an incredible deal at the moment and you can get a rather large set for relatively very cheap (I've regularly seen the 50" X3 model going for $600 or less). _Very few_ console games will push beyond 720p, and more than half the TV shows out there are only broadcast in 720p, a 1080p set makes most sense for those who do a lot of movie watching or if you're going to make use of it from your computer quite a bit.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15479890*
> My LCD doesn't get glare unless it's on the surface of the sun or it's dusty lol
> 
> Each pixel in a plasma TV is like a light bulb. In bright light it wouldn't work as well. it would be the same if someone tried to brighten day light with a candle. But you can close your blinds to fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what my stupid onboard graphics can handle lol. For normal everyday uses like I am doing right now (Surfing the internet, watching Blu-Rays, basic picture editing, college work) then 1920x1080. For gaming anywhere from 480x720 to 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in is where the image is literally burnt into the screen and it would be there forever. I read plasmas do ghost some times. What you are experiencing is ghosting.


Nope, what I am experiencing is burn in. Ghosting is where the image is lagged. Like I'll be watching TV, somebody runs across the screen...but I see a trail of them running behind the actual person. That's ghosting. That's what my Dynex 32" LCD does very VERY badly.

Burn in, is where the image is literally burnt into the screen from being a still image for far too long (usually only a problem on Plasma's). My 50" plasma gets burn in pretty badly if I use it for browsing (my firefox window shows up even after its closed). For gaming and movies though its absolutely excellent. The burn in DOES go away after a bit though (faster if you get a moving image on screen). And supposedly, after owning it for a while, it should stop burning in almost completely...or so the TV repair guy said.


----------



## Mr Bear

Most newer TV's have a "Game Mode" which is supposed to minimize input lag. I use my Toshiba 46" 1080p as a Comp screen, for movies and games. No issues.


----------



## Dorianime

Much great Information!

+1's

I may go plasma Purely because My main Use will be BD movies. But Second is the Gaming.

Any Suggestions on TVs would work too. I Don't need to go over 50 lol


----------



## bojinglebells

whats your budget?

the Panasonic X3s are 720p, the S30s are 1080p, the ST30s are 1080p 120Hz 3D capable. There are some even higher end units like the GT series but thats when we really start flirting with diminishing returns.

I'd recommend looking into the TC-P42ST30 (the 42" ST30, might go as high as the 46")


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khmor;15469921*
> No, it's actually less than 1ms, so they are perfect for gaming. They usually also have much richer color and darker black.


Really?

My Plasma says so otherwise against a CRT:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=42pw350+inpout+lag&aq=f

70-100ms input lag.. that's huge!

Native Res,
turned off TV processes
Image handling from PC
Game Mode and even ISF Mode

Maybe you guys are talking about responsive time where plasmas have almost none, if any, motion blurrrrrr...

This Plasma have the same input lag as our LG 47 inch LK520.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;15490337*
> Really?
> 
> My Plasma says so otherwise against a CRT:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=42pw350+inpout+lag&aq=f
> 
> 70-100ms input lag.. that's huge!
> 
> Native Res,
> turned off TV processes
> Image handling from PC
> Game Mode and even ISF Mode
> 
> Maybe you guys are talking about responsive time where plasmas have almost none, if any, motion blurrrrrr...
> 
> This Plasma have the same input lag as our LG 47 inch LK520.


But that is for a specific TV
Quote:


> 42pw350


Now the OP knows not to buy one of those.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15479781*
> Ghosting on cheaper LCD panels is actually pretty common. My Dynex 32" has REALLY bad ghosting, even just viewing TV shows over cable. It's actually bad enough to give me a headache after a couple hours.
> 
> Even new plasma's will still suffer burn in (mine does), but it goes away rather quickly. Just try not to keep a static image for TOO long on a plasma.


Ghosting is bad with our plasma too! Untill

taddaa.. turn off all noise reductions for TV viewing.

There's no burn in for plasmas today unless you forcefully try to.. but what you're talking about is Image Retention w/c is temporary. (just nit picking).

Are you sure you have a Plasma?

120Hz and 240Hz? Aren't those LCD specs? All I know is that all plasmas have 600Hz (w/c aren't really the "hz" we are used to like 120hz 3D Desktop Monitors).


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;15490408*
> Ghosting is bad with our plasma too! Untill
> 
> taddaa.. turn off all noise reductions for TV viewing.
> 
> There's no burn in for plasmas today unless you forcefully try to.. but what you're talking about is Image Retention w/c is temporary. (just nit picking).
> 
> Are you sure you have a Plasma?
> 
> 120Hz and 240Hz? Aren't those LCD specs? All I know is that all plasmas have 600Hz (w/c aren't really the "hz" we are used to like 120hz 3D Desktop Monitors).


Plasmas used to be in 120Hz and 240Hz I think most cheap plasmas still use those.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;15490408*
> Ghosting is bad with our plasma too! Untill
> 
> taddaa.. turn off all noise reductions for TV viewing.
> 
> There's no burn in for plasmas today unless you forcefully try to.. but what you're talking about is Image Retention w/c is temporary. (just nit picking).
> 
> Are you sure you have a Plasma?
> 
> 120Hz and 240Hz? Aren't those LCD specs? All I know is that all plasmas have 600Hz (w/c aren't really the "hz" we are used to like 120hz 3D Desktop Monitors).


Okay fine, image retention then.







Close enough! It's still annoying.









Yes, I'm 110% positive that its a plasma. It's 240Hz (supposedly). However using HDMI from my machine, it does allow me to set 1080p @ 120Hz.

My PLASMA doesn't have any ghosting. My 32" LED LCD (cheapo Dynex) has really really bad ghosting, and no options at all to turn off for noise reduction.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15491274*
> Okay fine, image retention then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough! It's still annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm 110% positive that its a plasma. It's 240Hz (supposedly). However using HDMI from my machine, it does allow me to set 1080p @ 120Hz.
> 
> My PLASMA doesn't have any ghosting. My 32" LED LCD (cheapo Dynex) has really really bad ghosting, and no options at all to turn off for noise reduction.


My bad about the ghosting.. I meant "smearing" on a few SD contents especially when the reception is bad. Turning off Noise reductions removed the "smearing" (rally looks like ghosting).

What a weird Plasma with 120 Hz input capability... Hmmmm

Any idea what model it is?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;15496144*
> My bad about the ghosting.. I meant "smearing" on a few SD contents especially when the reception is bad. Turning off Noise reductions removed the "smearing" (rally looks like ghosting).
> 
> What a weird Plasma with 120 Hz input capability... Hmmmm
> 
> Any idea what model it is?


No, the sticker is far too small for my horrible eyes to read properly.









It was marketed as 3D Blu Ray ready though, and 240Hz. Obviously that 240Hz was a sham, but it really does take 120Hz inputs from HDMI on my computer.

All I really know about it is that its a Samsung 50" 1080p plasma from Feb. of this year.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15491274*
> Okay fine, image retention then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough! It's still annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm 110% positive that its a plasma. It's 240Hz (supposedly). However using HDMI from my machine, it does allow me to set 1080p @ 120Hz.
> 
> My PLASMA doesn't have any ghosting. My 32" LED LCD (cheapo Dynex) has really really bad ghosting, and no options at all to turn off for noise reduction.


That's interesting - most xxxHz plasmas only actually accept 60hz inputs and interpolate data between frames to create a smooth look.

Also, every time this topic comes up people confuse input lag with response time with refresh rate









Input lag = the time it takes for an action to register on the panel (which is affected by MANY things, including input peripheral software, panel processing and buffering/backbuffering)

Response time = the time it takes for a pixel to make a 'full cycle', which is typically quoted as going from grey-to-grey (faster value) or less commonly black-to-black (often double the GTG time).

Refresh rate = an archaic term (still relevant to CRTs and plasmas, however) that makes no sense when talking about LCD panels, but has apparently come to mean 'the rate at which the framebuffer sends information to the monitor'.


----------



## oceanlyner

I have a Sharp Quattron LED, noticeably quicker than any previous Sony and Panasonic's I've had. Even has a fourth colour in the pixel if you believe Sharp's marketing.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite;15496208*
> That's interesting - most xxxHz plasmas only actually accept 60hz inputs and interpolate data between frames to create a smooth look.
> 
> Also, every time this topic comes up people confuse input lag with response time with refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Input lag = the time it takes for an action to register on the panel (which is affected by MANY things, including input peripheral software, panel processing and buffering/backbuffering)*
> 
> Response time = the time it takes for a pixel to make a 'full cycle', which is typically quoted as going from grey-to-grey (faster value) or less commonly black-to-black (often double the GTG time).
> 
> Refresh rate = an archaic term (still relevant to CRTs and plasmas, however) that makes no sense when talking about LCD panels, but has apparently come to mean 'the rate at which the framebuffer sends information to the monitor'.


Thanks for Clearing that up









See my Current HDTV has like a 2 second input lag. it's only use is for watching Shows :/


----------



## GanjaSMK

*@OP* - Just chiming in here...

May I suggest you get a _large monitor_ and use it as your TV?









(can't believe no one mentioned that yet!)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;15501680*
> *@OP* - Just chiming in here...
> 
> May I suggest you get a _large monitor_ and use it as your TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can't believe no one mentioned that yet!)


Good idea if he can afford it, sure.

For reference though:
My 50" Plasma (1080p, really good for gaming) - $800
Dell / HP / Samsung 30" Monitor = $1,000+

If the majority of his uses are going to be TV watching, and console gaming, the TV will be a much better purchase, and he'd be able to get a much larger / better screen for his money honestly.

Just me 2 cents.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15501840*
> Good idea if he can afford it, sure.
> 
> For reference though:
> My 50" Plasma (1080p, really good for gaming) - $800
> Dell / HP / Samsung 30" Monitor = $1,000+
> 
> If the majority of his uses are going to be TV watching, and console gaming, the TV will be a much better purchase, and he'd be able to get a much larger / better screen for his money honestly.
> 
> Just me 2 cents.


Oh I was just being contrary.


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15501840*
> Good idea if he can afford it, sure.
> 
> For reference though:
> My 50" Plasma (1080p, really good for gaming) - $800
> Dell / HP / Samsung 30" Monitor = $1,000+
> 
> If the majority of his uses are going to be TV watching, and console gaming, the TV will be a much better purchase, and he'd be able to get a much larger / better screen for his money honestly.
> 
> Just me 2 cents.


lol if i could affork a 1K monitor I would be watercooled and OC'ing trough the roof.

I'll take the one with size and Input lag, so long its not a whole second and a half lag









I guess i will go plasma







I will eventually get used to it anyways. I have a friend that goes to Halo MLG tourneys every year. it can't be that hard to get used to right? plus everyone on the PS3/Xbox is dealing with this.
(total realization)

I wish i could GO to BB or Fry's and just play My xbox one round on several Tvs lol.

But I am Conviced on Plasma. so thanks everyone


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;15521228*
> lol if i could affork a 1K monitor I would be watercooled and OC'ing trough the roof.
> 
> I'll take the one with size and Input lag, so long its not a whole second and a half lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i will go plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will eventually get used to it anyways. I have a friend that goes to Halo MLG tourneys every year. it can't be that hard to get used to right? plus everyone on the PS3/Xbox is dealing with this.
> (total realization)
> 
> I wish i could GO to BB or Fry's and just play My xbox one round on several Tvs lol.
> 
> But I am Conviced on Plasma. so thanks everyone


You should get used to using a TV as a monitor instantly







but if you are going to get a 50" TV as a monitor you might want to sit back a few feet (it depends on how good your eyesight is) if you sit to close then it isn't going to look that good. A 50" TV at 1920x1080 from 1 foot away isn't going to look at good as a 32" TV at 1920x1080 from 1 foot away.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15490358*
> But that is for a specific TV
> 
> Now the OP knows not to buy one of those.


try looking for "Plasma Input Lag" in youtube. Most have huge input lags.

Heck test so for yourself (if its not too much of a hassle).. try a CRT with it and a timer.

Do not mistake Input Lag and Response Time.

TN panels still have a place for today







(generally least input lag among the others)


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;15521228*
> lol if i could affork a 1K monitor I would be watercooled and OC'ing trough the roof.
> 
> I'll take the one with size and Input lag, so long its not a whole second and a half lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i will go plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will eventually get used to it anyways. I have a friend that goes to Halo MLG tourneys every year. it can't be that hard to get used to right? plus everyone on the PS3/Xbox is dealing with this.
> (total realization)
> 
> I wish i could GO to BB or Fry's and just play My xbox one round on several Tvs lol.
> 
> But I am Conviced on Plasma. so thanks everyone


Hmm.. Please do make sure about the plasma..

Don't get anything below 1360(/1366x768! Or you may suffer crawling artifacts (more jagged edges) and fuzzy PC texts. I own a 1024x768 42 inch Plasma and it sux azz (but thank God it displays in the correct aspect ratio with HDMI-PC use [1080p and the true 720ps [1366x768 and 1280x720]]

I would first suggest researching about the ff:

*Auto Brightness Limiter* (brightness pops)
*Horizontal Line Bleed* (lines across the whole set depending on content)
*Flicker* (some people are sensitive to flicker like me. Specially on whiter back grounds)
*Eye strain* - Even if the flicker may not be noticeable, I read somewhere that Plasmas can give you more eyestrain due to how it works. The brain may not detect the flicker but the eyes actually get strained more.
Glare - get blinds or put it somewhere w/o much lighting.

..If you really like to game a lot especially with games with static HUDs, be prepared for Image Retentions and a possiblity of burn in. Be sure to turn on Anti Image Sticking options.

Image Retentions can last up to 2 months as far as I have read around even on current gen Plasmas.

Hopefully you get a Panny Plasma cuz those have more frequent Firmware Updates than the other brand.

The famous D series of Samsung (2011) have brightness pops (ABL).. Hopefully, if you do go that route, you won't be able to notice it.

Better yet, don't believe me and search around at avsforum regarding what I said.

ABL/Brightness Pops.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1328762

Horizontal Line Bleed

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1083853

*Then again, if you're in america... You can usually return it and get it exchanged with something else if you end up not liking it.
*
If you do go LCD though, you may notice "ghosting" specially on larger displays (it also varies from person to person, subjective). Or color shifts if you have friends around that are "picky" with viewing angles or if you don't use the TV head on.

All, in all, LCDs are more user friendly and barely have any consideration compared to plasma displays BUT not it's not for everybody.

I would lean more towards an LCD Panel for gaming and PC usage. ABL and HLB is a btch with PC use.

TL;DR? Here's for the ppl w/ ADHD:

Plasma:

+Great Size/Feature/Price Ratio
+Almost no ghosting, if any
+Best Viewing Angles
+usually better screen uniformity

-chance of noticing "Brightness Fluctuation (ABL)
-change of noticing "Line Bleed".
-Image Retention is inevitable (can be insignificant)
-chance of Burn In
-Reflection and Glare
-Very "lacking" in bright environments

LCDs

+Very Bright and "vivid"
+Have no ABL or HLB
+less monthly bills (or every 2 months)

-generally more expensive (unless you SD a lot or have a Fry's near you)
-"ghosting"
-Not the best viewing angles
-higher chance of worse screen uniformity than plasma (uneven backlight [bleeding])

*If you truly value your time and money, please, please, PLEASE.. KNOW what you are getting into. If you're rich and have tons of free time.. spend away







and get a likelihood of an interesting experience!*


----------



## Dorianime

Thanks to all of you that helped!

I got a Panasonic Viera TC-P50S30, it's a 50" plasma. It looks Gorgeous!







the colors are beautiful, the blacks are great, there is no ghosting and its bright! (as i want it to be)

Got it during black Friday at Best buy for 600 bucks! Have it hooked up to my Home theater Xbox 360 and when i get a long enough HDMI cable, my PC.

The input lag is so minimal that my K/D was at it's usual in halo.

and +1 to all


----------

